# Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2008)

*Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Hallo,

Damit ihr immer wisst, woran die PCGHX-Admins gerade arbeiten, findet ihr hier eine grobe Aufstellung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/25821-pcgh-extreme-daran-arbeiten-die-admins.html

Allgemeine Verbesserungsvorschläge bitte in diesem Thread posten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-extreme-forum/18-verbesserungsvorschlaege-extreme.html


----------



## Oliver (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Mittlerweile haben wir die alten PCGH-Smileys hinzugefügt, die unter "weitere Smileys" ausgewählt werden können. Die Smiley-Codes sind die gleichen wie im alten Forum der PCGH-Community.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Update: Unter Nützliche Links gibt es jetzt (im Forum):

-	Meine Beiträge
-	Meinen Themen (nicht von euch erstellte Themen, sondern Threads, in denen ihr gepostet habt)
-	Aktuelle Kommentare (verweist auf die die Kommentar-Übersicht im Service-Bereich).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Heute gab es einige Änderungen an der Forenstruktur, die den gestiegenen Subforen Rechnung tragen.

Folgende wichtige Änderungen:
- Es gibt nur noch ein Hardware-Forum (Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen) für alle Themen. Dort sind nun auch die Retro- und Zukunftsthemen zu finden
- Das HWbot-Forum ist nun bei den Benchmarks zu finden
- Das Clanforum ist nun bei den Spielen zu finden
- Folding@Home ist nun bei Betriebssystemen und Anwendungen
- Feedback zu Print und Online hat nun einen eigenen Bereich und wird bald um Umfragen erweitert
- Allgemeines ist nur noch mit Off-topic/ Gott & die Welt gefüllt


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

und wann sind die pcgh.de news dran???


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Du meinst die Kommentare in ein eigenes Forum packen?


----------



## Overlocked (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Ja, das wäre vl. nicht schlecht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Da haben wir ja reagiert und die Bereiche mit dem größten Aufkommen ausgelagert. Wir machen dazu aber noch eine Umfrage.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Also die Aufteilung des Hardwarebereichs gefällt mir garnicht, früher wars hier besser.

Ev. könnten wir uns ja auf die Trennung 'intern' und 'extern' verständigen??
So dass irgendwie ein Balken da zwischen ist, so dass man die Foren einfacher findet..


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

intern und extern?


----------



## Falk (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Alles was im Gehäuse steckt vs. alles was draußen drum herum ist, ich denke das meint Stefan.


----------



## der8auer (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Mir hat die Lösung davor mit dem Balken zwischen Mainboard, Prozessoren und Grafikkarten auch besser gefallen.

Der Rest passt aber auf jeden Fall


----------



## moonrail (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Ich fand die Aufteilung von vorher übersichtlicher, als jetzt, speziell Kaufberatung der Prozessoren, Grafikkarten und Mainboards. Der Rest ist aber gut.


----------



## push@max (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Ich find die News an sich gut...damit wissen die User woran ihr aktuell arbeitet und außerdem zeigt ihr mit der "Transparenz", dass ihr bereit seid mit uns an Verbesserungen zu arbeiten und nicht alles alleine entscheidet, wie es vielleicht in anderen Foren üblich ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> intern und extern?





PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Alles was im Gehäuse steckt vs. alles was draußen drum herum ist, ich denke das meint Stefan.


Genau 
Also im Prinzip wie vorher, nur halt das man Sound, Festplatten und Laufwerke dazu, nur über den Namen müsste man sich nochmal kloppen 

Warum ist Multimedia nicht beim Sound drin? 
Das gehört doch eigentlich zusammen, wie z.B. Spaghetti und Sauce Napoli...

Bei Internet und Netzwerk könnt man sich streiten weil die Netzwerkkarte ja intern ist, das eigentliche Netzwerk ist aber draußen.


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du meinst die Kommentare in ein eigenes Forum packen?



nicht nur das, ich finde man sollte auch einstellen, das die "Kommentarthreads" nicht bei "neue Beiträge", und nicht bei "heutige Beiträge" erscheinen...

denn ich lese immer noch die news auf der Hauptseite, und nicht im forum...

wer die kommentare lesen will, sollte also logischerweise von der Hauptseite dort hingeführt werden, und nicht aus dem Forum zu Kommentaren, bei denen kein Artikel steht...

oder ihr macht es richtig konsequent und postet nicht einen Link zum Artikel, sondern den Artikel direkt...

Denn dieses hin und herverlinken nervt tierisch... teils hab ich dann nämlich schon die Kommentare gelesen, ohne den Artikel gesehen zu haben, aber dafür muss ich dann wieder auf die Hauptseite... und um die Kommentare zu lesen werde ich ins Forum verlinkt... nicht gut gelöst!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*



> Warum ist Multimedia nicht beim Sound drin?
> Das gehört doch eigentlich zusammen, wie z.B. Spaghetti und Sauce Napoli...



Naja. Was haben Webcams, Digitalkameras, interne Soundkarten, Lautsprecher & Sonstiges gemeinsam?


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*



exa schrieb:


> nicht nur das, ich finde man sollte auch einstellen, das die "Kommentarthreads" nicht bei "neue Beiträge", und nicht bei "heutige Beiträge" erscheinen...
> 
> denn ich lese immer noch die news auf der Hauptseite, und nicht im forum...
> 
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Es ist sehr nervig, immer ins Forum verlinkt zu werden um Kommentare zu lesen oder zu posten um dann wieder auf die Hauptseite zu klicken, wenn man weiterlesen möchte


----------



## DanielX (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Noch eine Zustimmung von mir, das sollte man auch in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Wir können die Artikel aber nicht 1:1 ins Forum kopieren.

Aber wir haben gerade eine neue Idee geboren, stay tuned.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Das find ich gut. Neue Kinder braucht das Land ^^


----------



## der8auer (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Jo dann lass hören, Thilo


----------



## Oliver (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Abwarten und Tee trinken! Oder Bier 

Wir arbeiten dran. Wenn es soweit ist, werden wir es euch mitteilen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Kleine Änderungen

- 16.10.08: Permaneinblendung „Zurück zum Artikel“ in Kommentarthreads, "Home"-Button auf PCGH Extreme heißt nun PCGH.de

More to come


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

- 16.10.08: Hinzufügen der Threadtitel in jedes einzelne Posting (rechts)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

- 20.10.008: Login wird nun auch auf PCGH.de gespeichert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

- 23.10.08: minimales Optiktuning auf der PCGH Main (schickere Schaltflächen ftw)


----------



## Falk (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Die schickeren Schaltflächen gibt es zumindest in der Navi (grauer Balken oben) natürlich auch auf PCGH Extreme


----------



## Invain (4. November 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Da ich nicht weiß wo sonst, mal an dieser Stelle ein dickes Danke für das eigene Unterforum zu den PCGH Artikeln.

Mit der Zwischenlösung in den entsprechenden Foren unter all den anderen Threads war ich nicht sonderlich glücklich. Ich hatte mich richtig an den Newsbot gewöhnt.

Jetzt ist es in meinen Augen wieder eine sinnvolle und übersichtliche Lösung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Danke fürs Feedback


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Da kann ich mich Invain nur anschließen  So ists die beste Lösung.


----------



## Wolf2660 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Na wunderbar, so ist schön. 

Weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. November 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

- 10.11.08: Neues Forum für Off-topic (dieses Mal aber in seriös): Wirtschaft, Politik und Wissenschaft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. November 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Wir werden uns nun dem Blogmodul und dem Optiktuning in den nächsten Wochen widmen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

So, Blogmodul ist online

PCGH - News: PCGH Extreme: Blog-Modul integriert - extreme, blogging, features


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Wir setzen aktuell einen zweiten Server auf - daher kann es zu Problemen im Forum und auch bei den Forenfunktionen auf der PCGH Main kommen. Sollte aber heute alles über die Bühne gehen.


----------



## der8auer (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Sehr schön  Die Medlung, dass der Server ausgelastet sei, kam bei mir heute auch noch nicht.


----------



## KTMDoki (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

das ist immer gut! 

Grad vorher hatte ich ne Meldung, dass der Server nicht erreichbar is, aber irgendwann muss man ja die Arbeit machen


----------



## FeuRenard (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir setzen aktuell einen zweiten Server auf - daher kann es zu Problemen im Forum und auch bei den Forenfunktionen auf der PCGH Main kommen. Sollte aber heute alles über die Bühne gehen.



hättet ihr das nich mal irgendwo, wo man es sieht, hinschreiben können?
Der Kasten mit "Foren-Artikeln" "user-news" "downloads" usw. fehlt, man kann keine Kommentare abgeben und auch keine ansehen . . .
Finde ich ein bisschen verbesserungswürdig, eure Informationspolitik in diesem Fall.
Und dann au noch ganz frech im Artikel "Die besten deutschen Spiele des Jahres" schreiben:


			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Wie finden Sie den Ausgang des Preises für das beste deutsche Spiel 2008? Hätten Sie auch Crysis vorne gesehen? *Nutzen Sie die Kommentarfunktion.*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

Funktioniert alles wieder.


----------



## push@max (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Funktioniert alles wieder.



Schon mit dem zweiten Server?


----------



## Blueennifer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

ma ne kleine frage zwischendurch immer wenn ich irgendwas von pcgh downloaden will bricht er immer zum schluss ab und speichert es nicht ab geht es anderen da vllt auch so oder ist es ein problem meinerseits ansonsten wäre das eventuell auch verbesserungswürdig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Übersicht: Daran arbeiten die PCGHX-Admins*

hoffentlich haben wir jetz auch bei 1700 Usern gleichzeitig online keine erreichbarkeits probleme hier, musste nem Kumpel hier was für die schule schicken und ständig konnte ich nicht weiter machen aber jetzt ist wieder alles und


----------

